# Skill Assessment from Engineers Australia



## Majid Laghari (Jan 7, 2014)

Dear friends I have applied for skill assessment, does any friend know
the causes of unsuccessful assessment from Engineers Australia? and 
how much CDR plays a role for positive assessment? and 
what factors are considered to reject the CDR?
please friends share your opinion, and knowledge, I am confused about assessment.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Majid Laghari, 

check the following threads: 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...3025-skill-assesment-engineers-australia.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia/75662-cdr-engineers-australia.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...66-engineers-australia-skills-assessment.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...neer-australia-processing-time-frame-139.html


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

Majid Laghari said:


> Dear friends I have applied for skill assessment, does any friend know
> the causes of unsuccessful assessment from Engineers Australia? and
> how much CDR plays a role for positive assessment? and
> what factors are considered to reject the CDR?
> please friends share your opinion, and knowledge, I am confused about assessment.


I have never known a case where an assessment has been unsuccessful. However, I know couple of cases where the client was asked to provide an additional CDR because his original CDRs did not contain enough material relevant to the nominated occupation. Therefore, I think one of the major factors that would result in a negative assessment is the relevancy of the stuff you write, to your job code.

According to EA CDRs and the summary statement play the main role in your skills assessment. But I think if you have an Engineering degree and good enough CDRs there's no reason for your assessment to get rejected.


----------



## Croat (Nov 18, 2013)

Majid Laghari said:


> Dear friends I have applied for skill assessment, does any friend know
> the causes of unsuccessful assessment from Engineers Australia? and
> how much CDR plays a role for positive assessment? and
> what factors are considered to reject the CDR?
> please friends share your opinion, and knowledge, I am confused about assessment.



From my experience, degree and duration of your course are the most important thing. CDR and Summary Statement are also very important, but useless if you do not have adequate formal education

My application wasn't unsucessful, but they've downgraded me from PE to ET. I've applied for PE category but they recognized me as ET


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

Following is an extract from the migrations skills assessment booklet.



> The Competency Demonstration Report or CDR is the substantial component of your application which provides the basis for Engineers Australia’s assessment of your competencies. Apart from your engineering qualification, the success of your application will depend on your career episodes and your demonstration of the relevant set of competency elements.


----------



## Majid Laghari (Jan 7, 2014)

Croat said:


> From my experience, degree and duration of your course are the most important thing. CDR and Summary Statement are also very important, but useless if you do not have adequate formal education
> 
> My application wasn't unsucessful, but they've downgraded me from PE to ET. I've applied for PE category but they recognized me as ET


Dear didnt you have Engineering Degree? or what was the reason to recognize you as an ET?


----------



## Croat (Nov 18, 2013)

Majid Laghari said:


> Dear didnt you have Engineering Degree? or what was the reason to recognize you as an ET?


I have degree in Mechanical Engineering. The problem is that duration of my Mechanical Engineering course was three years. If you look at the Migration skill booklet you'll see that in order for someone to be recognized as PE one has to have the following: _"*four year* Bachelor
of Engineering degree following twelve years of schooling,
or equivalent"_

To be recognized as ET one must have: _"*three year* Bachelor
of Engineering Technology degree following twelve years of
schooling, or equivalent"_

At the time of my skill assessment lodgement I had 6,5 years of professional experience

Upon receiving the outcome letter I contact my assessor and asked why I was not recognized as PE and why they did not recognized my professional experience (CDR) as a part of my assessment
He said that experience can not substitute formal education, therefore they couldn't recognize me as PE


----------



## Majid Laghari (Jan 7, 2014)

Croat said:


> I have degree in Mechanical Engineering. The problem is that duration of my Mechanical Engineering course was three years. If you look at the Migration skill booklet you'll see that in order for someone to be recognized as PE one has to have the following: _"*four year* Bachelor
> of Engineering degree following twelve years of schooling,
> or equivalent"_
> 
> ...




Dear in this sense I have the required qualification, 12 years schooling, and 4 years bachelors degree and 5 years professional experience in Gulf , in fact I am just worried about CDR , how they are going to consider it, and how much CDR plays the role in assessment.


----------



## Croat (Nov 18, 2013)

Well, as AncientGlory quoted the EA booklet, its *substantional *part of your application. In my opinion, it is the second most important element (first being the education).

I believe if you write a good, solid Career Episodes and if you address correctly all of the competency elements in the Summary Statement, you'll get a positive outcome as PE


----------



## ishu1 (May 4, 2016)

Hiii..

I want to know something very important. I have passed my B.tech (ECE) in year 2013. After that I started to work in a bank in NOV 2013. I have been working wit the same bank since now. While i was working with a bank, I was still interested in engineering activities. Therefore, I joined a training course on embedded systems in 2014; which I used to attend on weekends. I made a project in that time , i mean in 2014. Can I use this project to write my CE?
Thanks, 
Ishu


----------

